# New from New Mexico!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey there! 
Welcome to the Horse Forum!!  Have fun posting.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welcome!!! 
i just joined 3 days ago and im having fun!!

aww what beautiful animals u have!

have fun!


----------



## est1991 (May 28, 2008)

hello and welcome!!

i just have to say, Gertie is GORGEOUS!! so pretty. i want a horse with a white face.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome Renee! Where in New Mexico do you live? My parents live there


----------



## PaintedRocket (May 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your replies and welcomes! 

Missy, I live in Albuquerque.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey Renee, welcome! Your animals are so cute!! I hope you have fun here!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from Paint mares Lady, Cinnamon, and Angel!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welcome!!


----------

